# Fern Identity



## Wahaj (May 22, 2008)

Hiya. Saw this at Chelsea.....does anyone know what kind of fern it is?

Thanks,


----------



## rdlsreno (May 22, 2008)

It is a Davallia fern also known as Rabbits foot fern. Here is a link

http://www.fronds.co.nz/product.html?p=65

Hope it helps

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2008)

I have that fern at home and just repotted it last night, never looked at the tag If I remember I will tonight ( common name is rabbit's foot as per Ramon)

Rick H


----------



## Wahaj (May 22, 2008)

thanks guys! that's very helpful. that's exactly it. All I need to do now is find out where I can get a tiny little one 

thanks!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 22, 2008)

Yes, it is a _Davallia_ (commonly called rabbit's foot), but I don't think it is possible to be certain of which species based on this photo. They all have the furry rhizomes.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2008)

Wahaj said:


> thanks guys! that's very helpful. that's exactly it. All I need to do now is find out where I can get a tiny little one thanks!


That's easy! You've got the parent plant!


----------



## Wahaj (May 23, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> That's easy! You've got the parent plant!



Unfortunately I don't matey  I only saw it and took a picture of it. I don't have one. I'm watching one on ebay....and it seems to be a lot for a fern. So I'm going to a garden centre today to see if they have any....


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2008)

Oopps - thought it was yours! Good luck in hunting one down, they are actually almost common in my area.


----------



## Wahaj (May 23, 2008)

went to the most "local" garden centre to me today. by local I mean 15 minute walk, then a 40 minute bus, then 20 minute walk to get to it. hehe.

but went through their whol indoor and outdoor fern collection....and nothing....

mind you bought some air plants....I'll mount them on one of the pieces of drift wood.


----------

